# jacket



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

hi,
I could use some advice. I am planning a trip to Zermatt switzerland this coming march and will be there from March 30 - april 14. I am a boarder but have not yet bought a jacket. I am looking for a jacket and it will be used yearly in similar conditions as to what it will be like in zermatt at that time of year. As well,I have as a baselayer a set of patagonia capilene 3 bottom and top. My question is what type of middle layering do you recommend and outerlayering for both top and bottom. Regarding the jackets besides the general type of jacket maybe you have some actual recommendations. Im looking to spend between $100- $220 us.

thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

i Have been eyeing the Sessions Leatherneck Jacket... what do you think (here is the link i had seen) 

Backcountryoutlet.com | Large Image View | Sessions Leatherneck Jacket - Men's - Free Shipping! from Backcountryoutlet.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

you just put a smile on my face...thanx


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

check out the Sessions Vortex 4in1 Jacket on that site also...


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

I got the Vortex 4-in-1 off SteapAndCheap, it's great. The "4-in-1" rather than just 3-in-1 is a bit gimmicky but whatever.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

one of the reviews on the leather neck said it was baggy and recommended getting one size smaller... is that true of the Vortex 4-in-1 as well


----------

